# 14th bass this year over 6lbs



## Luns

Went out last night and got #14 on topwater

6lbs 3oz


----------



## benbags10

Were was that at

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shaggy

Where do you fish...the Bass Pro Shops aquarium?


----------



## JShort

Great fish! gotta love night time bassin


----------



## mischif

nice fish! 14 over 6 pounds, you must be fishing a lot of private ponds right?


----------



## Luns

mischif said:


> nice fish! 14 over 6 pounds, you must be fishing a lot of private ponds right?


Actually, I grow each one of them in 5 gallon aquariums and hand feed them, then when I want, I just pull them out and snap a pic.


----------



## KatseekN

Very few over six in most public waters except aep.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luns

KatseekN said:


> Very few over six in most public waters except aep.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You'd be surprised my friend.....


----------



## Tokugawa

Nice!!! Good work bud!


----------



## Love2kayak

Not many over 6lbs. in public waters? Strongly disagree with that statement. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak

Nice work tho luns night bassin is way to go once this warm weather hits. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KatseekN

There's some and its very likely someone could catch 14 in a year. I wish I did. I fish Delaware lake a lot though and I font really catch that quality of a fish very often there. I wasnt trying to cause trouble or anything.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishnut

Shaggy said:


> Where do you fish...the Bass Pro Shops aquarium?


LMAO!!!! Good one!


----------



## catfishnut

Luns said:


> Actually, I grow each one of them in 5 gallon aquariums and hand feed them, then when I want, I just pull them out and snap a pic.


Well!!!.....finally!!!!.......an honest fisherman!LOL


----------



## mischif

Luns said:


> Actually, I grow each one of them in 5 gallon aquariums and hand feed them, then when I want, I just pull them out and snap a pic.


Well actually, do you mind if I borrow some of them?  I will have one of them lead me to the ponds you fish them out of haha


----------



## Intimidator

Dang Luns, you are on one heck of a streak! Congrats!
I honestly don't think I have ever heard of ANYONE in OHIO having a year like that....and you still have half a year to go!LOL


----------



## Semi33

Nice fish! Jealous


----------



## Bluegill_Guru

KatseekN said:


> I wasnt trying to cause trouble or anything.


As you shouldn't, that's my job.

How do we know that bass pictured is not from last year, or the year before?


----------



## Bsbasser

I'm up too twenty over six for the year


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luns

Bluegill_Guru said:


> As you shouldn't, that's my job.
> 
> How do we know that bass pictured is not from last year, or the year before?


Well for one i have no reason to lie, ive been posting fish throughout the year, i could go back in time and post more over 6 but ill stick with this year, why dont you post up a few?


----------



## Luns

Bsbasser said:


> I'm up too twenty over six for the year
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thats great, wheres the pics?


----------



## turkeyt

Luns said:


> Thats great, wheres the pics?


Those are some great numbers. The difference in guys catching fish like that is very easy to define. Some guys go out and fish hard in all types of situations and conditions. Some guys just think about going and usually talk themselves out of going for reasons we all know. They may have all the right equipment but they would rather set at home and just look at it. Keep on catching those fish so the other "fisherman" can look at the pictures. My opinion only


----------



## Mr. A

I just started targeting LMB's this year. I'm not catching any of the 6# size but I've got a good amount in the 3# range! LoL. Dosen't really compare I suppose but at least guys like you give me some hope that my PB is just around that next fallen tree, or hiding in the next swatch of cattails I fish. 

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big ones. Fish hard my friends!


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Luns said:


> Thats great, wheres the pics?


His screen name is BSBasser. THat should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Bsbasser

Yep you nailed it. Just acting like everyone does on here. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luns

Bsbasser said:


> Yep you nailed it. Just acting like everyone does on here.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


So you created a user name just to make a post saying you have caught 20 bass over 6 which was a lie? Really?


----------



## sbreech

Nice fish Luns!


----------



## Bsbasser

Yep you nailed it again. I'm still growing a nice bass in my 5 gallon aquarium. Right now he is only about 3 pounds. I'll post pics once he fattens up. On the other hand congrats to you. You should start letting us in on how you did it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GARNERMAN357

well with the luck and skill your havin you should fish some turnys with me. i could use some new tricks and money! haha ive been fishin most my life and never caught a six lb bass. go almost twice a week too. but ive had plenty of 3 lbs and i will take 5 of them over one six for the day. thats what wins money. but yet again 5 six lbs would be even better. great job cathing those monsters!


----------



## Pigsticker

Lunker after lunker after lunker! Great job and thanks for sharing.

Are most of your bass 4lbs and over coming on a jig or weighted plastic similar to a jig?


----------



## JohnPD

Nice, what a beauty!


----------



## Tokugawa

GARNERMAN357 said:


> well with the luck and skill your havin you should fish some turnys with me. i could use some new tricks and money! haha ive been fishin most my life and never caught a six lb bass. go almost twice a week too. but ive had plenty of 3 lbs and i will take 5 of them over one six for the day. thats what wins money. but yet again 5 six lbs would be even better. great job cathing those monsters!


He's a trophy hunter...not a tourney guy. There is a world of difference.


----------



## Luns

Pigsticker said:


> Lunker after lunker after lunker! Great job and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Are most of your bass 4lbs and over coming on a jig or weighted plastic similar to a jig?


So far this year I've gotten 9 fish between 4-6lbs and then 15 over 6lbs, of all those fish I bet only a third of them were on the bottom. A lot of my fish are caught from the middle column to the top. I NEVER throw a jig when I'm trophy hunting, or really at all for that matter.


----------



## Luns

Tokugawa said:


> He's a trophy hunter...not a tourney guy. There is a world of difference.


This is true, but don't get it twisted, I catch a lot of fish regardless, not all are big ones though.


----------



## Tokugawa

Luns said:


> This is true, but don't get it twisted, I catch a lot of fish regardless, not all are big ones though.


You'll admit tho - you'd give up all the average fish in a day for one big bite. 

A tourney guy wants five fish regardless.


----------



## selfproclaim

Fishing from a boat or shore? Private or public?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I know what the BS in front of the Basser stands for haha


----------



## Luns

selfproclaim said:


> Fishing from a boat or shore? Private or public?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Both boat and shore, and public and then the "private" places i fish, arent really private, all you have to do is ask permission.

Does it honestly matter? Why is that people think its so easy to catch big bass at a pond? One of the ponds ive caught some of the ones over 6 i have fished for 20 years....never got one over 6 til this year...Not to mention, just because its supposed to be "private" doesnt mean it is. I own a pond and i have trash sneak in all the time.


----------



## KatseekN

No offense but there is a world of difference between public and private. Fish in private lakes or ponds do not receive the same amount of pressure as do public waters. 6+ pounds is still a monster even for most private lakes or ponds. There is one that I use to fish that gave up a few that size each year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luns

KatseekN said:


> No offense but there is a world of difference between public and private. Fish in private lakes or ponds do not receive the same amount of pressure as do public waters. 6+ pounds is still a monster even for most private lakes or ponds. There is one that I use to fish that gave up a few that size each year.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Totally agree there is a difference, but it's still not easy especially from shore. If I had a boat at some of these places I cannot imagine some of the fish I would catch. And like I said some of these " private " ponds get a heck of a lot more pressure then you think.


----------



## mischif

Luns said:


> Both boat and shore, and public and then the "private" places i fish, arent really private, all you have to do is ask permission.
> 
> Does it honestly matter? Why is that people think its so easy to catch big bass at a pond? One of the ponds ive caught some of the ones over 6 i have fished for 20 years....never got one over 6 til this year...Not to mention, just because its supposed to be "private" doesnt mean it is. I own a pond and i have trash sneak in all the time.


"private" places that you need to ask permission to fish, are still "private." If you have to ask permission then it is not public, everybody has their bodies of water that they are allowed to fish.

Also, their is a HUGE difference between fishing pressured public waters and private waters that have a good ecosystem. There are ponds that I can fish where I am guaranteed a bass over 4 lbs every time I go and they have the best "big fish" potential which is why I go to them. Nobody is downgrading your season that you have going so far because getting 14 fish over 6 lbs is a great feat in Ohio, just realize that the waters you are fishing probably have something to do with it. Anyway, keep on getting those big ones and posting pictures, I like seeing them.


----------



## selfproclaim

I wasn't assuming anything dude, no Need to get defensive. I river fish and lake fish all the time wading and from my boat, just wondering types of water you are fishing to catch 14x6 plus pounders and whatever the number was from 4-6 pounds. I am not seeing the size you are and I thought this forum was to share information and improve not brag and show pictures. I don't care how many 6 pounder you caught unless you are sharing some general details on how and where you catch them. For instance, you caught a 6 pound LMB with a black KVD spinnerbait fishing from shore at midnight, moon was full, I was slow rolling the spinner thru the middle of the water column. I use a twin tail trailer for extra action. Otherwise, you are bragging and no one cares bruh!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luns

mischif said:


> "private" places that you need to ask permission to fish, are still "private." If you have to ask permission then it is not public, everybody has their bodies of water that they are allowed to fish.
> 
> Also, their is a HUGE difference between fishing pressured public waters and private waters that have a good ecosystem. There are ponds that I can fish where I am guaranteed a bass over 4 lbs every time I go and they have the best "big fish" potential which is why I go to them. Nobody is downgrading your season that you have going so far because getting 14 fish over 6 lbs is a great feat in Ohio, just realize that the waters you are fishing probably have something to do with it. Anyway, keep on getting those big ones and posting pictures, I like seeing them.


Im taking no offense personally first off, its just bull that people think what some may consider private ponds are easy to catch giants in, for example....

Back to my trash sneaking in my pond. Those kind of people have no boundaries. They will go to a pond and wipe the fricken thing out with no regard to size or limit. I kicked a [email protected] out last year that had kept over 20 gil over 7" from my pond, thank god i caught him. You cant replace that once its gone.

With public waters, people are more likely to obey because the ODNR could be right around the corner, thats not the case with "private" waters. If the land owner doesnt keep up with the people fishing, you run the chance of turning the ecosystem upside down...

Take my point of view and try and understand....


----------



## mo65

I think what everyone is trying to say is that catching 6 and 7 pound bass on a regular basis at a public lake in Ohio is a pipe dream...Your waters are WAY above average Luns. Congrats! :F


----------



## mischif

Luns said:


> Im taking no offense personally first off, its just bull that people think what some may consider private ponds are easy to catch giants in, for example....
> 
> Back to my trash sneaking in my pond. Those kind of people have no boundaries. They will go to a pond and wipe the fricken thing out with no regard to size or limit. I kicked a [email protected] out last year that had kept over 20 gil over 7" from my pond, thank god i caught him. You cant replace that once its gone.
> 
> With public waters, people are more likely to obey because the ODNR could be right around the corner, thats not the case with "private" waters. If the land owner doesnt keep up with the people fishing, you run the chance of turning the ecosystem upside down...
> 
> Take my point of view and try and understand....


I completely understand what you are saying, when I fish ponds that I have permission for, I always leave the place better looking than the way I came.

I have seen a private pond that produced bass over 5-6 pounds frequently become completely turned over from idiots that kept everything. The pond is now barren because of people like that.


----------



## Luns

mischif said:


> I completely understand what you are saying, when I fish ponds that I have permission for, I always leave the place better looking than the way I came.
> 
> I have seen a private pond that produced bass over 5-6 pounds frequently become completely turned over from idiots that kept everything. The pond is now barren because of people like that.


Good! thats what im saying man, the places that are "private" to an extent but still let people fish them if they ask, are subject to that. I have seen a lot of people who will catch a 4lber and think its the biggest fish ever and keep it. They dont realize the importance of that fish in the water and what it took for that fish to get there. Most people on here im sure have never seen a fish over 6lbs, im not trying to brag but its a wake up call. You dont understand the sheer size of these fish, its crazy! I have to be very careful not to get caught up in the moment and keep focused in my routine. I weigh the fish and get a pic and get it back in the water as soon as possible. Even when i do this as fast as i can it can still take up to a minute. I just want people to understand that just because a person catches a fish from a pond, that unless it managed for trophy fish, the fish shouldnt be knocked because its not public.


----------



## mo65

Luns said:


> I have seen a lot of people who will catch a 4lber and think its the biggest fish ever and keep it.


Exactly...and on public waters the problem is even worse. Some folks think everything they hook should go on a stringer. It amazes me that the DNR can even keep things as good as they are. I feel lucky to have caught the few big bass I have under my belt. My best so far is a 6lb. 8oz., and it came from public water.(it is pictured on a thread here somewhere...its in my profile page album too.) I too hustle to release them, often the pics suffer, but we need those fish spawning.


----------



## Luns

mo65 said:


> Exactly...and on public waters the problem is even worse. Some folks think everything they hook should go on a stringer. It amazes me that the DNR can even keep things as good as they are. I feel lucky to have caught the few big bass I have under my belt. My best so far is a 6lb. 8oz., and it came from public water.(it is pictured on a thread here somewhere...its in my profile page album too.) I too hustle to release them, often the pics suffer, but we need those fish spawning.


At least in public water its monitored though, you go to private places and people don't even have a license.


----------



## KatseekN

Luns said:


> Totally agree there is a difference, but it's still not easy especially from shore. If I had a boat at some of these places I cannot imagine some of the fish I would catch. And like I said some of these " private " ponds get a heck of a lot more pressure then you think.


I have a canoe and live in nw Delaware county. Id love to meet up with you. Like I said I'm not discrediting you any 6# fish is a trophy. I'm sure your a heck of a fisherman. 
I know when I caught a few 6+ that no one else was. It takes skill no matter where you fish.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luns

selfproclaim said:


> I don't care how many 6 pounder you caught unless you are sharing some general details on how and where you catch them.



Caught this fish at about 11pm
Wind was out of the SE at 7 mph
Pressure was at 30.09
Caught on topwater 
And it was 4 days before the new moon


I keep track of all these things on the fish i catch.


----------



## Tokugawa

selfproclaim said:


> I wasn't assuming anything dude, no Need to get defensive. I river fish and lake fish all the time wading and from my boat, just wondering types of water you are fishing to catch 14x6 plus pounders and whatever the number was from 4-6 pounds. I am not seeing the size you are and I thought this forum was to share information and improve not brag and show pictures. I don't care how many 6 pounder you caught unless you are sharing some general details on how and where you catch them. For instance, you caught a 6 pound LMB with a black KVD spinnerbait fishing from shore at midnight, moon was full, I was slow rolling the spinner thru the middle of the water column. I use a twin tail trailer for extra action. Otherwise, you are bragging and no one cares bruh!


You are sorely mistaken - this forum is all about braggin and posting pictures. 

There are a lot of guys willing to help on this forum. If he doesn't offer it outright, then ask in a way that isn't real...how do I put it...like it's your right to know what the other guy knows and if he isn't telling you then he's a jerk. Some people feel so entitled these days.


----------



## Patricio

say, thats a big bass.


----------



## selfproclaim

Sorry Luns and others, my post was out of line! I do wish we could share more information on how we catch fish tho. Especially someone who is catching the quality of fish he is catching. He is logging the conditions, so I don't feel it is out of line to ask for some data. Please help the interested forum members with some knowledge. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa

No worries SP!  Sorry if I came on too strong. 

PM's are great ways to get extra info...that way the entire world doesn't see it.


----------



## BigRed89

14 over 6 pounds thats a good year...


----------



## PapawSmith

BigRed89 said:


> 14 over 6 pounds thats a good year...


14 bass over 6lbs? That is like 34lbs of filets...sweet!


----------



## Guitar Man

BigRed89 said:


> 14 over 6 pounds thats a good year...



I'll go further and say "thats a good life! " I'v only caught one bass that was five pounds and I'v been fishing ambitiously for 4 years now.


----------

